# Extend A Room



## 08krs (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey I am trying to find a room for the side load door on my 28 krs. I seen one at cw after we bought the camper. But at the time I didn't need it now I want it I can't find it. Has anyone seen one or have one. I can find them all day long for the rear load. But not the side load


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

08krs said:


> Hey I am trying to find a room for the side load door on my 28 krs. I seen one at cw after we bought the camper. But at the time I didn't need it now I want it I can't find it. Has anyone seen one or have one. I can find them all day long for the rear load. But not the side load


I am also looking for one of these for my 27L side ramp door loft model. I would love to see pics of one of these on an Outback if anyone out there has one.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looking for something like this?

I've never seen one narrow enough for an OB, but I beleive you can get them custom made.


----------

